# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Bảo vệ, chống dịch ngược mã nguồn .Net hiệu quả nhất

## seowebsitetv

Đối với những lập trình viên phần mềm, hay các công ty phần mềm, thì việc bảo vệ mã nguồn (source code) chương trình hay DLL là rất quan trọng, nhất là với những mã nguồn quan trọng, mất rất nhiều công sức và tiền bạc mới có được. Đối với các công ty phần mềm thì nó còn có một ý nghĩa quan trọng hơn là bảo vệ những chức năng thế mạnh đặc biệt của phần mềm trước những công ty cạnh tranh khác.

Ở đây mình đã tìm được một công cụ bảo vệ mã nguồn .Net rất hiệu quả là PEPacker (free)
Link download
http://www.easy-share.com/1910390671/PEPacker.exe

Nhưng nhược điểm của PEPacker là chỉ mã hóa bảo vệ được file EXE viết bằng .Net và dung lượng file nhỏ hơn 4MB, còn lớn hơn 4Mb thì nó bó tay.

Nếu bạn là một lập trình viên hay công ty phần mềm muốn bảo vệ mã nguồn phần mềm viết bằng .Net , hãy liên hệ với mình ( Email : [email protected] hoặc nick skype, yahoo: aiglevn ), mình hiện đang có một chương trình rất chuyên nghiệp và mạnh mẽ có thể mã hóa bảo vệ file DLL và EXE với dung lượng file không hạn chế và hỗ trợ tất cả các ngôn ngữ .Net, tất cả .Net Framework từ 1.1 đến 4.0.

Mình sẽ nhận mã hóa các file EXE hay DLL như vậy, với các file nhỏ thì mình có thể giúp đỡ làm free, còn với các file lớn thì tất nhiên sẽ thu phí, nhưng đảm bảo hiệu quả 100%. Sau khi nhận lại file đã mã hóa các bạn có thể dùng các chương trình dịch ngược code như Reflector 6.1, .... để test lại.

Cám ơn đã đọc bài viết của mình [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## bao245

coi chừng tiền mất tật mang nha anh em đưa cho bác nhỡ bác ... thì sao. Còn cái PEPacker.exe là của bác viết hả . Coi chừng dính chưởng

----------


## phuoc_phuoc5

có thì share cho a e chứ.nói khơi khơi ra thế

----------

